# Managed Server / Reseller



## fireblade1282 (3. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe eine/mehrere Fragen zum Thema "Managed Server". 
Ich bin komplett neu auf dem Gebiet und habe folgendes vor: Ich möchte meine Seite auf einen eigenen Managed Rootserver umziehen und habe viele Bekannte, die auf kostenlosem Webspace über DynDNS Einträge zugreifen (zb. die  Domains). Wir wollten uns die Kosten teilen und so einen eigenen Server einrichten. Sehe ich das richtig, dass die 1und1 Angebote für uns flach fallen? In der 1und1 FAQ steht ausdrücklich, dass es nicht Reseller geeginet ist und im Prinzip hätte ich doch die gleichen Anforderungen wie ein Reseller, da neue Domains registriert werden müssten. Andersherum gefragt: Kann mir jemand einen bestimmten Managed Rootserver empfehlen? Irgendwelchen positiven Erfahrungen gemacht?

Und ich habe noch eine zweite Frage, weil ich das eben noch nie gemacht habe. Wenn ich das Teil habe läuft ja dann ws. ein Apache drauf... da leg ich im htdocs für jede Seite ein Verzeichnis an.. wie schaff ich es dann, dass je nach URL die ich registriere die richtige Seite geöffnet wird... Ach ja: Und welchen "Registrar" sollte ich für die DNS Geschichte nutzen? 

Ihr seht ich habe eine Menge Anfängerfragen, aber da ich programmiertechnisch fit bin, bin ich auch zuversichtlich, dass ich die Webhosting/Reselling Geschichte auch lerne  also.. wer Lust hat mir mal ein paar Antworten dazu geben... freu mich drauf ...
Danke!


----------



## NomadSoul (3. Juli 2005)

Also wenn Du dir die kosten teilen willst ist das in meinen Augen kein Reselling, da Du ja das Paket ansich nicht verkaufst, bzw auch keine Teile. 
Aber bei sowas würde ich sowieso erstmal selbst nachfragen, sprich E.mail schreiben.
Über Dinge wie Registrar must Du dich nicht kümmern bzw einrichtung des Servers, da Du dich ja für ein Managed Server intressierst, dort übernehmen in der Regel die Betreiber des Servers deine wunschgerechte Einrichtung. 
Hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen.


----------



## fireblade1282 (3. Juli 2005)

Ja.. also es geht mir nicht um die rechtlichen Aspekte von Reselling.. nur die 1und1 Managed Server sind reselling untauglich - laut deren FAQ - weil die Domains zu beginn geschaltet werden und das wars...


----------



## NomadSoul (3. Juli 2005)

Wos dein Problem? Du kannst doch die 50 Subdomains verbraten? oder kommt das nicht in Frage? und selbst wenn habe ich in den ("sehr kurzenFAQs") nichts gefunden warum du nach dem Start des Servers keine Weiteren Domains drauf schaltenlassen kannst. Der Punkt ist nur das diese dann alle auf deinen Namen regestriert werden, und nicht auf deine Bekannten.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. Juli 2005)

Hallo fireblade,

zuerst einmal ist es begrüßenswert, dass du dir *vorher* Gedanken über den Server machst und nicht, wie leider sehr viele, erstmal drauf bestellen und kaufen und sich danach wundern, dass es vielmehr eine Wundertüte mit unbekanntem Inhalt wird. 

Mit der Nicht-Resellerfähigkeit ist, soweit ich weiß, gemeint, dass jede Domainregistrierung als Admin-C den Vertragspartner des Servers enthält. Wenn du also für Bekannte Domains bestellst oder umziehst, wirst automatisch du als neuer Besitzer der Domains eingetragen .... was ja häufig nicht im Sinne des Erfinders ist.



> Kann mir jemand einen bestimmten Managed Rootserver empfehlen? Irgendwelchen positiven Erfahrungen gemacht?


Wir betreuen unter anderem auch den Tutorials.de-Server und bieten ebenfalls Managed Server an.



> Und ich habe noch eine zweite Frage, weil ich das eben noch nie gemacht habe. Wenn ich das Teil habe läuft ja dann ws. ein Apache drauf... da leg ich im htdocs für jede Seite ein Verzeichnis an.. wie schaff ich es dann, dass je nach URL die ich registriere die richtige Seite geöffnet wird... Ach ja: Und welchen "Registrar" sollte ich für die DNS Geschichte nutzen?


Im Apache nennt sich das ganze VHost (VirtualHost). Darum kümmert sich jedoch bei einem Managed Server voll und ganz der Provider, so dass du dich nicht zwingend in die technischen Dinge einarbeiten musst, sondern es nach Lust und Laune kannst (oder sein lassen).

Es wäre schön, wenn du mir per PN / Email mal deine Kontaktdaten zukommen lassen könntest, damit ich die mit Sicherheit noch vorhandenen Fragen schneller beantworten und dir ein Angebot bezgl. Managed Server und Domains zukommen lassen kann.


----------



## fireblade1282 (4. Juli 2005)

Ich danke euch für die Antworten... ich habs eben nicht sofort gecheckt... klar.. ich kann also weitere domains schalten lassen - nur der admin-c bleibt bei den standard stammdaten vom beginn des vertrages...  voll verpeilt... danke


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. Juli 2005)

fireblade1282 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich danke euch für die Antworten... ich habs eben nicht sofort gecheckt... klar.. ich kann also weitere domains schalten lassen - nur der admin-c bleibt bei den standard stammdaten vom beginn des vertrages...  voll verpeilt... danke


Besteht noch Bedarf / Interesse an einem Managed Server?


----------

